# Dog reaction to flea/tick medicine



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I got Sargent's Gold flea/tick topical. We put it on Brad's dog last night (my dog didn't get it as I got a phone call in the middle of it). Tonight, we were trying to figure out why the carpet was wet and it was Mia. She was drooling. She is a Golden, so this is not normal. Brad got her in the tub and I called the number on the box. The lady told me the taste of the medicine is VERY bitter. She probably scratched with her paw and then licked her paw. A dog's reaction to bitter taste is alot of drooling. She said to wash her 3 times in Dawn and scrub the feet good. Then give milk and water mixed to get the taste out of her mouth. As soon as we did all this, no more slobber. 

Just wanted to pass this along. We were worried she was going into shock or something.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the warning! Flea and tick meds always scare me. 

A similar warning:

Do NOT use the "Harts" brand of flea and tick drops. The cat drops caused many wide spread neurological problems and hair loss... including one of my cats, Aiden. It scared me so bad I just quit buying their products all together. Thank goodness your dogs reaction was easily remedied. I'm sure that scared you. (((hugs)))


----------



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah that dawn dishsoap works great when you accidently poison your pets with flea and tick stuff. my mom did that some years ago and it wasn't pretty! 

kristin


----------

